# Get your jackets out!!!



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Bloem clocked in this morning @ 6:55 with 3 deg.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dit begin leeu koud word.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ons is darem gelukkig dit reen maar dit is nie so baie koud nie kan nog sonder 'n baadjie loop geniet die koue.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

The wind in JHB sure is cold this morning. Looks like winter is here!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*as they say.....*

"Its cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey":zip:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Ladys, here the spring is arriving + 15° and sunny weather, now I can hang my ballas after the long winter in the sun again:zip:
At 6°° in the morning we have daylight here and in the evening the sun is down at 9°° the days get longer !!!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Hey Ladys, here the spring is arriving + 15° and sunny weather, now I can hang my ballas after the long winter in the sun again:zip:
> At 6°° in the morning we have daylight here and in the evening the sun is down at 9°° the days get longer !!!


Jip,

Today was not to bad here in Dubai around 34 degrees.

Cant wait to get back in May for some cooler weather.:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis weer tyd om die "moth balls" uit die baadtjies te skud!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Gerhard & Karoojager,
PLEEEEEEAAAAAAZZEE, Sent me your home addresses. I think i'll come for the first vissit!!

Lekker Tan dis goeie Kamo!!


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

I am heading over on May 16 to hunt in Thabazimbi. When you guys reference temperatures, are you referring to celsius or fahrenheit? 

Thanks!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Joe,

we referring in Celsius. By day the temperatures is moderately in May, but at night you need a fleece pullover and a headcover.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Cold!!*

It does get cold out here, believe me. The best is bring both summer and winter clothing. Only when you're here you'll decide for yourself whether it's cold or not.
even in my home town temps can fool you arround.I set my clothing (Summerwear) for the next day, and guess what! It's freeezing cold the next day(AND OTHERWISE!!).

Rather be safe than sorry. I don't know what tempreture you're use to Just make sure you've got a waterbotle and a nice fleeze to accompany you..

Best of luck.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*This is where a hip flask comes in handy...*

A little anti freeze never goes to waste:zip::darkbeer::wink:


The prefered choice of many.....Old brown sherry or Dramdui if your wallet can cope with the knock.....:tongue:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

jniszczak said:


> I am heading over on May 16 to hunt in Thabazimbi. When you guys reference temperatures, are you referring to celsius or fahrenheit?
> 
> Thanks!


Hope you have a blast.

I will be close to Thabazimbi on the 13th and 14th of May.

This is the best web site to give you an idea of the current conditions.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=thabazimbi

The guys in SA are used to nice warm summer days and winter has started with a bang this year.

Remember to take lots of pictures.:wink:


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> Hope you have a blast.
> 
> I will be close to Thabazimbi on the 13th and 14th of May.
> 
> ...


I figured i would find you over here! Great fishing pics you posted on Texas Bowhunter the other day!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Buddy,

Welcome to AT.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

